# filled with the fullness of God



## Scott (Jan 23, 2006)

In Ephesians 3, Paul tells us about his prays for the Christians and Ephesus. 


> 14For this reason I kneel before the Father, 15from whom his whole family[a] in heaven and on earth derives its name. 16I pray that out of his glorious riches he may strengthen you with power through his Spirit in your inner being, 17so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, 18may have power, together with all the saints, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, 19and to know this love that surpasses knowledge"”that you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God.


What does it mean to be "filled to the measure of all the fullness of God?"


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2006)

The same thing in Psalm 23:

Psalm 23:5 Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; *my cup runneth over*.

[Edited on 2-12-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

